# Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich



## johsi (24. März 2011)

Ein freundliches hallo an alle Pflanzenspezialisten.

Ich suche noch nach folienfreundlichen Pflanzen (die keine folienzerstörenden Rhizome bilden)als Sichtschutz für den Flachwasserbereich im Ufergraben. Die Folie liegt auf ca. -30cm mit 15cm Bodenfüllung => Wasserstand 15cm. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Die Pflanzen sollen mindestens 50cm hochwachsen besser höher.

Vielen Dank
mfg Johannes


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

hallo johannes 

hmmm...... 
so spontan fallen mir für deine ansprüche __ blutweiderich (lythrum salicaria), wasseriris (__ iris pseudacorus) und rote wasserlobelie (lobelia fulgens) ein. wobei ich den blutweiderich am geeignetsten als sichtschutz halten würde. 

meine weiteren ideen (__ fieberklee, __ pfeilkraut usw...) werden nicht besonders hoch und ob es auch __ rohrkolben, simsen, sumpfgräser usw.. gibt, die nicht "foliengefährdend" sind und nicht wuchern, weiss ich leider nicht, da ich meinen teich ganz bewusst von solchem "gestrüpp" frei halte.


----------



## Digicat (24. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

Servus Johannes



> als Sichtschutz für den Flachwasserbereich im Ufergraben


 kannst das ein bisserl näher erläutern, versteh den Sinn gerade nicht


----------



## johsi (24. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

Hallo Hexe_Mol,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hab mal gelesen, dass der __ Blutweiderich verholzt und sich so spitzige Wurzelteile durch die Folie bohren können. Deine anderen Vorschläge werde ich mir mal ansehen…



Hallo Helmut,

dieser Flachwasserbereich (Länge nur ca. 5m) im Ufergraben zwischen Schwimmteich und Garten soll höhere Pflanzen erhalten. Ich will nicht überall im Garten direkt in den Teich gucken. Deswegen sollen hier höhere Pflanzen hin. Hoffe nun alle Klarheiten beseitigt zu haben. 

VG Johannes


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

Jeep,

mein __ Blutweiderich war außerhalb am Teich und sprengte den Plastikkübel in dem er in Zaum gehalten werden sollte.

Ich persönlich finde ja die gelbe __ Iris sehr schön, anspruchslos blühreudig und auch nen recht schöner - zwar nicht hoher, Sichtschutz.

Höher wäre:

__ Kalmus (giftig)
Flachwasserzone. Wassertiefe 20 – 50 cm. Die hohe Staude wird 80 – 150 cm, bildet dichte
Horsten und hat schwertförmige Blätter. Blühzeit  Juni – Juli. Kolben aus kleinen gelbgrünen Blättchen.  Die Pflanze sollte in kleinen Teichen in Pflanzkörbe gehalten werden, da sich ihre Art sehr rasch ausbreitet.
TIPP: Pflanze hilft bei der Filterung und klärt das Wasser


Quelle, schnell gegoogelt


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*





> mein __ Blutweiderich war außerhalb am Teich und sprengte den Plastikkübel in dem er in Zaum gehalten werden sollte.




wow, andere gärten, andere sitten! shock:shock
ich habe an 3 verschiedenen stellen blutweiderich (im sumpfbeet, im ca. 10 cm tiefen wasser und im stinknormalen blumenbeet) und an keinem der standorte wuchert er!

dagegen wäre ich mit __ kalmus sehr vorsichtig. wenn ich mir dieses rhizom klickst du hier so anschaue, hätte ich da angst um meine folie.

johannes, wenn es dir um die bepflanzung eines 5 m langen ufergrabens geht, was würde denn dagegen sprechen, die folie mit dickem vlies oder ufermatte (auf die folie oben drauf) zu schützen und dann erst das substrat einzufüllen und zu bepflanzen?  damit würdest du wohl auf nummer sicher gehen. denn wenn du einerseits einen sichtschutz haben möchtest, musst du ja pflanzen  nehmen, die nicht zu langsam wachsen... gerade das sind dann aber eben die kandidaten, die gerne auch mal "loslegen".


----------



## Melli K (24. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

Sumpflilien werden hier im Schattenpadies sogar über 1m hoch... ich habe sie anfangs mit Kies in eine zugebundene Feinstrumpfhose geplanzt ( Wassertiefe ca10cm in der " Betonschale) . Vermehrt sich wie doof unter schlimmsten Bedingungen, zerstört aber nichts, nicht mal den Feinstrumpf ;o)  Leider kenne ich die Sorte nicht, sie blüht gelb, Ableger die an einen " sonnigen Teich " gingen , sollen ca 1,60m geworden sein...
Wir teilen unsere immer , weil sie uns zuviel werden...

Gruß Melli


----------



## johsi (25. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Wir werden am Wochenende mal den Katalog durchforsten...

@Hexe_Mol
das Substrat - sprich Mutterboden ist schon im gesamten Ufergraben drin... wenn dann müßten die vorhandenen Pflanzen erstmal raus - dann den ganzen Graben leer räumen - und das Vlies anschließend rein...

VG Johannes


----------



## Nymphaion (25. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

Hallo,

das Rhizom vom __ Kalmus ist harmlos, __ Blutweiderich dagegen kann wirklich zum Folienkiller werden. Er verholzt im Wurzelbereich komplett. Das ist dann als hätte man einen Baum in den Teich gesetzt.


----------



## johsi (29. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

Wir haben uns für verschiedene __ Schwertlilien und __ Schwanenblume entschieden. Die im Herbst gepflanzten __ Rohrkolben verfrachte ich sicherheitshalber in große Pflanzkörbe (mit Vlies ausgelegt). 

Vielen Dank für Eure Anregungen
Gruß Johannes


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

wenns die großen __ Rohrkolben sind, wäre ich da trotzdem vorsichtig - meine wurden nach außen in einen Maurerminiteichkübel verbannt


----------



## Plätscher (29. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> wenns die großen __ Rohrkolben sind, wäre ich da trotzdem vorsichtig - meine wurden nach außen in einen Maurerminiteichkübel verbannt



um das Wuchern bei kleineren Teichen zu verhindern ist das eine gute Wahl. Wenn der Grund "Schutz der Folie" ist, dann ist es überflüssig. Auch der große Rohrkolben schädigt die Teichfolie nicht.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

jeep, hab grad Rohrkolben, eine gute Pflanze für den Folienteich  gelesen , ich persönlich bin trotzdem skeptisch


----------



## teichlaich (30. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

..Ähm, was hälst du von den Pflanzen ? Sind 2 verschiedene Sorten. 

Hatte ich letztes Jahr und haben mir super gut gefallen. Davon eine ganze Staude und die blühen auch recht schön?
Hab zu beiden noch das Namensschild aus dem Baumarkt in meiner Galerie.
Schau´s dir einfach mal an.
http://img546.imageshack.us/i/dsc02248v.jpg/


----------



## Limnos (30. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

Hi

Eine Idee wäre, einen Zaun aus Weidengerten zu flechten. Man schneidet dafür  ca 1,5 m lange dünne, Ø 1-1,5 cm dicke Ruten und steckt sie mit beiden Enden in den Boden, sodass sie in etwa eine Parabel bilden. Am besten macht man dafür einen flache Rinne, denn die Zweige müssen einige Zeit gut gegossen werden, bis sie genügend Wurzeln haben. Später wachsende Seitentriebe flicht man dan mit in das Gitter. So entsteht ein dichter Sichschutz. Bei __ Blutweiderich ist eher nicht zu erwarten, dass er so dicht wird.


MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (30. März 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

Hallo Johannes,
ich hatte hier schon irgendwo mal eine Liste von biologisch aktiven Pflanzen mal gepostet (lass also __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben aus!):
Anhang anzeigen Repopflanzen.xls.
Das Angebot von diversen Pflanzenhändlern hatte ich auch schon mal in eine Tabelle gebracht:
Anhang anzeigen Teichpflanzenliste.xls.
Wenn Du mit Microsoft Excel einigermaßen klarkommst, dann sollten beide files recht hilfreich sein. Ich bedanke mich an dieser Stelle noch mal bei  all denen im Forum, die die links zu den Original-files hier eingestellt haben, bzw. an Werner, von dessen Pflanzenliste ich die zweite Zusammenstellung gebildet habe. Das heisst natürlich auch, dass die Daten nur einen Ausschnitt der Möglichkeiten zeigen, und nicht perfekt sind.. .


----------



## johsi (1. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Folienfreundliche Pflanzen als Sichtschutz für Flachwasserbereich*

Hallo Rolf,

danke für Deine Listen...
Die __ Rohrkolben die schon vorhanden sind werde ich in große Teichpflanzkörbe (mit Vlies ausgekleidet) setzen. 

VG Johannes


----------

